# Younger You VS You Now



## Leo Fall (Aug 3, 2022)

Ten under me would go on one of those bungee jump things and now I won't even jump into the pool cause of paranoia.
What are funny younger you vs. you now moments?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 3, 2022)

My HS was really close enough to get radicalised. I prolly would ended up blow up if i met recruiter back then lkl.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Djomla (Aug 3, 2022)

Dumb then, little less dumb now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> My HS was really close enough to get radicalised. I prolly would ended up blow up if i met recruiter back then lkl.


That sounds intense

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 3, 2022)

Younger me thought the Raikage had faster reflexes than P1 Sasuke.

Older me realized that was not true

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Schneider (Aug 3, 2022)

younger me would run laps over now me. and probably beat me in tennis

now me would destroy younger me in a fight, and better at literally everything else (looks, emotional, knowledge, etc.). the only thing younger me has over now me is better cardio. it seemed so tireless and light back then, but again it was 20 kilos ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 3, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> That sounds intense


Nah not at all.  I was just really buy the idea of my religion.

It was also in the height of war on terror. Unjustified wa Iraq war etc.

Not until 2010s maybe 13s i become more sceptical (atheist)


----------



## Schneider (Aug 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Nah not at all.  I was just really buy the idea of my religion.
> 
> It was also in the height of war on terror. Unjustified wa Iraq war etc.
> 
> Not until 2010s maybe 13s i become secretly hindu


*fixed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Nah not at all.  I was just really buy the idea of my religion



Yet plenty of people (vast majority, actually) don't or didn't get radicalized, then or now


----------



## wibisana (Aug 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yet plenty of people (vast majority, actually) don't or didn't get radicalized, then or now


Nah. I was studying in a school that really pious. It was publoc school but felt like proper madrasah (Islamic school)

Among thousands of student there barely anyone dating. Because it is forbiden in sharia. 

Also i cant say for everyone, but there were many radicalised in Indonesia back before 2010s.... Now still quite a few presist.. tho the new mainstream in Indonesia Islamworld now is Arabisation and "Hijra"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Nah. I was studying in a school that really pious. It was publoc school but felt like proper madrasah (Islamic school)
> 
> Among thousands of student there barely anyone dating. Because it is forbiden in sharia.
> 
> Also i cant say for everyone, but there were many radicalised in Indonesia back before 2010s.... Now still quite a few presist.. tho the new mainstream in Indonesia Islamworld now is Arabisation and "Hijra"



I see. Indonesia seemed relatively cool otherwise, AFAIK.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I see. Indonesia seemed relatively cool otherwise, AFAIK.



Our majority Organisation/sub-sect was pretty chill, they usually tolerate others views. But lately there have been a rise in intolerance due to these new teaching that think theirself as the purest form of Islam

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Our majority Organisation/sub-sect was pretty chill, they usually tolerate others views. But lately there have been a rise in intolerance due to these new teaching that think theirself as the purest form of Islam



Dang. Would you know why that is the case (as in, why now)?


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Aug 3, 2022)

I was far less misanthropic in the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Flowjr (Aug 3, 2022)

Younger me definitely has 15 percent more energy, but is largely inexperienced, immature, and insecure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Aug 3, 2022)

18/19 yo me would destroy current me (23) in a fight. 

Teen me was much better with girls. Now I am more introverted even though my job is literally teaching people

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Aug 3, 2022)

Younger me could unlock 6 gates but older me likes to be put in his place

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Aug 3, 2022)

@Aegon Targaryen Did you actually get it? lmao

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 3, 2022)

HollowArrow123 said:


> @Aegon Targaryen Did you actually get it? lmao



Sorry, bro, but no


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Aug 3, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Sorry, bro, but no


I don't know if saying man handled instead of put in his place would surfice but probally would not be appropiate. However feel that in and you should get.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm smarter now but younger me had better cardio and strength. I think old me would win by submission.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 3, 2022)

Let me just... oh. "Funny". I see. Then, let me just take all the darkness and despair accumulated and move on.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Aug 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 3, 2022)

Was more optimistic back then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Nah not at all.  I was just really buy the idea of my religion.
> 
> It was also in the height of war on terror. Unjustified wa Iraq war etc.
> 
> Not until 2010s maybe 13s i become more sceptical (atheist)


Ooh, that makes sense.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 3, 2022)

Younger me would hit on me while current me can't cause I was underaged.


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 3, 2022)

Younger me thought drugs and alcohol were bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Younger me thought drugs and alcohol were bad


To some degree, I agree with ya.


----------



## Catamount (Aug 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Younger me thought drugs and alcohol were bad


On the contrary for me. Never went crazy on drugs even young, but right now it just all looks so lame and wasteful, no desire to get into that. It looked selectively not so bad back in the days.


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 3, 2022)

younger me was less likely to get charged as an adult. now i got to move smarter knowing they trying to throw the book at me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## wibisana (Aug 5, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Dang. Would you know why that is the case (as in, why now)?


Sorry for very late reply, this is complicated and quite long story. But here is the gist of it.

Islam enter in Indonesia when there already 2 major organised religion, Hinduism and Buddhism so they couldnt just go in and condemn everyone, surely they will get rejected... ao they asimilate, adapt local tradition/local virtue or wisdom. Islam generally tolerant and chill, unless it was extreem blasphemy or principal thing. We can have difference in how we practice Islam but, we agree to life along together, also we generally respect and tolerate other religion

So 2 major organisation (sub sect) is born. Nahdatul Ulama (NU) and Muhammadiyah. Before 2000, these 2 were majority.there were conflicts in grass roots but still the leaders generally smart and understanding.

In mid 2000s Alqaeda went big, US war against terror feels like attack against Islam. So many went radicalised, this is continue to these days but get weaker in movement tern after ISIS went dark.

In 2010s there is this movement that gain tractions, people who is usually chill and tolerant went "Nationalistic" they want Islam state (sharia law), minority to submit to majority, actively punish and cull the sinfull etc2 , similar to what Trump have been promoted (white Christian Nation) they want Islam state with sharia law at some degree.

What the reasons? This is hard to answer. I dont quite fully understand but afaik there are many factors

Tribal mentality, feels what their belief is ultimate truth, disregarding others people's right and belief.

Disatisfaction to current 2 major organisation is not pious enough, they go "hijra"/migrate to more strict and less tolerant one.

Some say Kingdom of Saudi Arabia start funding these wahabism/salafism which in nature is less tolerant because they think they have the purest Islam version.

There prolly more reasons iDK or i forgot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Aug 5, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Sorry for very late reply, this is complicated and quite long story. But here is the gist of it.
> 
> Islam enter in Indonesia when there already 2 major organised religion, Hinduism and Buddhism so they couldnt just go in and condemn everyone, surely they will get rejected... ao they asimilate, adapt local tradition/local virtue or wisdom. Islam generally tolerant and chill, unless it was extreem blasphemy or principal thing. We can have difference in how we practice Islam but, we agree to life along together, also we generally respect and tolerate other religion
> 
> ...


imo hard/stressful living conditions compounded with low education/intelligence make a very fertile breeding ground for extremism. our country's economic climate is a part of this

not just islam btw, it goes for all of religion and you usually can sniff'em from a mile away. the trend i notice is the harsher/unhappier one's life is, the more devoted the person will be and it becomes very apparent on their social media postings. ironically they seem to be more judgmental in general despite religion overall teaching the contrary, might be because they inherently have hidden insecurities. there are outliers ofc, like well off people and celebrities, but they could simply be just religious or maybe do it for clout

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2022)

Younger me thought i wasn't normal
Older me knows I'm normal.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 5, 2022)

Well I was more fit when younger but I’m trying to get back there.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 6, 2022)

I feel younger me is more competent than current me.

Last time i could do marathon and walk 10km at one go without feeling anything.

Now after a 10km hike, my whole body sore the next day.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 6, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> I feel younger me is more competent than current me.
> 
> Last time i could do marathon and walk 10km at one go without feeling anything.
> 
> Now after a 10km hike, my whole body sore the next day.


Dont think competency fit the word. Fit/fitness is better suited imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karasu (Aug 6, 2022)

Older me would quite literally beat the hell out of younger me for trusting people despite being a skeptic. Oh I would express no mercy and lay it all out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2022)

Younger me: type on NF.
Older me: Moderate on Fanverse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 11, 2022)

Raiden said:


> Younger me: type on NF.
> Older me: Moderate on Fanverse.



younger me: only lurk and talk to no one
older me: only lurk and talk to no one

i havent changed a bit


----------



## Catamount (Aug 12, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> younger me: only lurk and talk to no one
> older me: only lurk and talk to no one
> 
> i havent changed a bit


How many posts do you have?..


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 12, 2022)

Catamount said:


> How many posts do you have?..



look at my join date  


are you trying to take my lurker status away from me? rude af


----------



## Catamount (Aug 12, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> look at my join date
> 
> 
> are you trying to take my lurker status away from me? rude af


----------

